# NYC Fancy Food Show 2015



## Chuckles (Jun 25, 2015)

I just landed in NYC for the Fancy Food Show. I don't know if I will be able to get away at all to meet up anywhere but if anybody is at the show it would be cool to meet. 

Also, I have an extra registration if anybody is interested in attending the show. Not sure how to manage the handoff or if I can email it but let me know if you are interested and I will figure it out. 

Feels good to be in the city.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 25, 2015)

Have fun Clownie McGee!


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 25, 2015)

12 hours in and Tequila shots with Chloe Sevigne has already happened. I &#10084;&#65039; NY.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 26, 2015)

DUDE!!!
What I wanna know is where your other hand is in this picture!?!?!?
You're officially my hero today!


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't feel so hot this morning. Rosario Dawson was there too with her Mom. How it easier to hang with those ladies than KKF members?


----------



## daveb (Jun 26, 2015)

If you have to ask, you need to get out more :cool2:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know who the lady in the photo is...but I'm jealous. Just barely missed you in NYC too.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 26, 2015)

I know Danny it would have been great to see you again. As I understand it she is famous. 

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0001721/

I went to see a friend play some music and stole Rosario Dawson's table accidentally. It progressed from there. Of course I didn't recognize either of them at all but they were cool. It was a 20th anniversary party for the film "Kids" as it turned out. 


Seen some fun food stuff so far today and will update later.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 26, 2015)

That's the first movie I remember seeing her in. Can't believe it's been 20 years.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 26, 2015)

never even heard of this film. Now I feel extra out-of-touch.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 26, 2015)

It's kind of an indie flick written by Harmony Korine.
Also did Gummo and Spring Breakers.......his stuff isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I appreciate it.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 27, 2015)

I've never seen it.. Met Charlie Palmer tonight. Seriously, much easier to meet famous people than knife knerds in NYC. BTW Charlie Palmer dropped the F bomb in his first sentence and was fun as hell to talk to.


----------

